# Looking for practice q's in Med Math



## BlackhawkMedic78 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello to all.

I'm a new Paramedic student who's going through Medical Mathematics. Does anyone know where to find some good questions/exams online for just practicing? Infusion/Flow/Dop/Lido rates, etc. Very limited practice questions coming from my class/books. Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 26, 2007)

Whats medical mathematics?


----------



## firecoins (Jul 26, 2007)

medication mathematics


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 26, 2007)

ohh so like how many ml of meds u need per lb?


----------



## BlackhawkMedic78 (Jul 26, 2007)

Sorry, been in the books for about five straight hours now.

"Medication Mathematics"

I.E. - Practice questions on calculating infusion rates on a variety of the different drugs we use.


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 26, 2007)

ohh ok thanks


----------



## disassociative (Aug 6, 2007)

Pretty much an equivalent to NURS 1070: Dosage Calculation.

Give me a few minutes, and I will dig up my nursing textbook from this course; then I will throw you up some questions.

Here is one to hold you off:

Epineprhine 1:1000 keep in mind the max allowable dose. 

 Adult Pt, 150 lb in anaphylaxis; 

 Dose: 0.01 ml/kg

go ...


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 6, 2007)

Also commonly called Mathematics for Pharmacology, which is much more than just drug dosage calculations. 

Here ya some...

Ordered:     Lanoxin 0.125mg IV qd 
Available:    Lanoxin 0.5 mg/2ml

How many ml's do you give? 


Ordered:      Solu-Medrol 4 mg every 6 hours IV
Available :    Solu-Medrol 40mg/ml
How many ml would be given?


If a child weighing 66 pounds is to receive Ampicillin 50/mg/kg/day, the total daily dose would be?  __________mg

Ordered: You are at a scene with a patient of a blood pressure of 74/60 (100kg). The physician orders a Dopamine drip of 5 mcg/kg/minute. 
Available: 400mg of Dopamine/500ml of 5% Dextrose, microdrip tubing (60 gtts/ml) 

What is your concentration level?             mg/ml
What is your drip or infusion rate?            gtts/min and ml/hr 
What range of dopamine would this be considered? 

You have a burn patient, you are to infuse IV's of Normal Saline 0.9% NaCl at Parkland Formula  4 ml per kg. body weight per % deep burn during the first 24 hours. Your patient weighs 100kg and has 40% partial to full thickness burn. 

With the 1'st 50% of that total is to be infused in the first 8 hours. What is your infusion rate and how many ml's should be infused within an eight hour period? 


R/r 911


----------

